# Got $6,500? Check out this aquarium



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

this is just another example of a sucker born every minute... and there must be a lot of them in the hobby because this has been around since 2009.

http://www.opulentitems.com/Labyrinth-Aquarium_p_731.html


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Also check this one out from the same people http://www.opulentitems.com/Hanging-Fish-Tank_p_939.html


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

I'd like to have an aquarium that connects together with every room in my house/apartment... including bathrooms. =D


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Seriously, how do you keep a tank like that clean?


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Nice looking tanks and such but I'd be freaking out if I was a parent with kids running around or climbing around. ;;

Also yah how do you clean those things without it slightly being a rainstorm or shower below?


----------

